# Charter Catalina 28 MkII



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

This Saturday I'm picking up a Catalina 28 MkII for a 5-day charter from Long Beach to Catalina Island.

CATALINA 28 MKII

I've never sailed a "mid-sized" boat like this before. When I've chartered before it's usually a Beneteau or Jeanneau closer to 40'. My own boat is 22', and I sail small dinghies.

So basically my experience is 37' and up, or 22' and below.

The other change is that when I've chartered before it's always been with a group of people. This is the first time that just my wife and I will have a boat. And when there's a group my wife usually stays out of the way and lets other people do the actual sailing, although she's a fast study when she does help out. So this will be somewhere between single-handing and double-handing. Maybe 1.5 handing.

I don't foresee any problems. Obviously I won't be able to muscle it around the dock like I do my 22', but on the other hand 8000 pounds should be a lot more nimble than 18,000 pounds.

With and SA/D of 14.5 I image we'll be motoring a lot (long range forecast isn't showing much wind).

Anyway, pardon my rambling. If anyone has any tips about the Catalina 28 specifically, or mid-sized boats in general, or switching from a crew to 1.5 handing, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

The 28 is great for single hand sailing. All the lines lead to the cockpit, no need to go forward other than to anchor or pick up a mooring. 
Motoring should get you 5.5 knots or so. Docking is easy enough; there is significant prop walk to port when you reverse ( a feature, not a bug!) which is handy when you put the port side to the dock. With the wing keel and working between forward and reverse the 28 is really maneuverable, you can almost spin it around it its own length.
I find the v berth more comfortable than the aft "cabin". Clothing and stuff stored aft stays put when heeling or in waves or wakes and keeps the salon clear. The table is huge, easiest left stowed most of the time.
Have a great vacation!


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Dfok said:


> The 28 is great for single hand sailing.


I kind of figured it would be, given its target market. Thanks for the confirmation.



Dfok said:


> I find the v berth more comfortable than the aft "cabin".


Good to know! I've been wondering if we'd fit in the v. We are not a tall people, my wife and I. It'll be nice to have that back cabin to treat as a bin.


----------

